# Hello & Happy New Year!



## jsdduke (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm a new member and my name is Jeff.Hope everyone has a great and productive New Year!


----------



## green meanie (Jan 2, 2006)

Hi! Welcome aboard.


----------



## Lisa (Jan 2, 2006)

Welcome Jeff!  Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## jsdduke (Jan 2, 2006)

Thank You very much!


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Jan 2, 2006)

Hola! Welcome.


----------



## Gemini (Jan 2, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Jeff! ...and happy new year to you also!


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 2, 2006)

Welcome Jeff and Happy New Year, by the way whay art do you study.
Terry


----------



## TheBattousai (Jan 2, 2006)

Welcome Jeff, hope you have a good year in training.


----------



## MJS (Jan 2, 2006)

Welcome to MT!! Enjoy your stay!

Mike


----------



## Ceicei (Jan 2, 2006)

Hello Jeff!  Glad to have you with us!  :wavey:

Tell us a bit more about yourself.  What brings you to martial arts?

- Ceicei


----------



## kenpo0324 (Jan 2, 2006)

Welcome..


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 3, 2006)

Welcome Jeff and a Very Happy New Year to you too 

~Tess


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jan 3, 2006)

Welcome Jeff!  :wavey:   What art do you study?

MJ


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 3, 2006)

Welcome!!


----------



## jsdduke (Jan 3, 2006)

To those of you who asked,the style I train in is called Ketsu Ka.It is a combination of Karate,Judo,Jujitsu,Aikido and Savate.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 3, 2006)

jsdduke said:
			
		

> To those of you who asked,the style I train in is called Ketsu Ka.It is a combination of Karate,Judo,Jujitsu,Aikido and Savate.


Sounds pretty interesting how long has this style been around and who is the founder f said style.
Terry


----------



## jsdduke (Jan 3, 2006)

The style of Ketsu Ka is created by Sensei Harry Hamzy Sr.He has been in the martial arts for over 60 years.He is from Torrington,Ct.His school is Hamzy School of Self Defense.His organization is the United Ketsugo and Karate Association.


----------



## still learning (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello, Welcome Jeff and hope you have a Happy New Year too!!!........Aloha


----------



## arnisador (Jan 4, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Drac (Jan 4, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT..Have a Happy New Year..


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jan 4, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Jeff!


----------



## Fluffy (Jan 4, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Cujo (Jan 6, 2006)

Welcome to MT Jeff. You will find a great group of people here.

Pax
Cujo


----------



## Navarre (Jan 6, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk, Jeff!!

With such a diverse mix of styles in your system, I'm sure you'll have some interesting perspectives on some of  the threads here. I look forward to your posts.


----------



## Rick Wade (Jan 6, 2006)

Aloha welcome to the boards and happy posting.

V/R

Rick


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi Jeff. Welcome to MT!


----------



## jdinca (Jan 6, 2006)

Welcome!


----------

